# Resawing on a Mitre Saw



## CanadaJeff (Jul 8, 2008)

So this may be a very dumb idea, but it's something that keeps popping into my head.

I'm new at woodworking, I have limited tools. Unfortunately I don't have a band saw or table saw. I recently got a sliding compound mitre saw for my birthday.

I have 1 inch walnut that I would like to resaw to 1/2 inch (or at least close to it) to make a tea box. I was wondering if its possible to resaw it on my mitre saw. I was thinking of putting a piece of ply wood down standing the wood on its side, pinching the piece of wood together using 2×4's and resawing.

So my question is to more experienced woodworkers (who have all their fingers!). Is it possible to resaw on a mitre saw (are there any jigs I can use to make it safer) or is this just an incredibly stupid thing to attempt. If it is a stupid idea, are there any alternatives that might be possible with limited tools?

Any help would be appreciated from both myself and potentially my limbs!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Not me. I think I would find someone with a bandsaw to do it for me.


----------



## randal (Dec 25, 2008)

Boy, I don't think I'd try it, Jeff. One thing about mitre saws is they're excellent but you have to make sure the piece you're cutting is very secure or it can take flight on you. Your idea of pinching it down between plywood might hold it OK side to side (might not), but I'd be concerned about the back thrust the blade will produce on the board, sending it flying.

Aside from using a bandsaw (which is excellent), I'm not sure how I'd advise doing this. I'd be interested in the other LJ's take on this.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Get one of those dozuki (gazinko, watamabi, wasabi, Ginzu) Japanese saws.
It will have plenty of other uses later.
Less than a 1/10th the cost of a bandsaw.

Ask on here if someone lives near Ottawa that has a band saw and would cut it for you. Make a friend at the same time.
Lee


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

This sounds pretty scary. Miter saws are equipped with crosscut blades. Ripping requires a blade with flat chisel type points and deep gullets. Your miter saw is all wrong for ripping.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

NEVER use a miter saw for resawing or ripping. It will grab the board and pull your hand into the blade.

NOT WORTH the RISK.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

*NO*!!!!! *Please do not even attempt this*. Miter saws are designed for crosscutting only. Trying to rip a piece like you are proposing is an accident that *WILL* happen. The rotation of the blade will pull the piece into the saw housing and, if you are lucky, you will only damage the housing of the saw as the wood ricochets off but the worst case scenario, if you try to hold onto the wood, is that your hand will be jerked into the spinning blade.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

Usually when you think something may be dangerous, your probably right. My advice is asking for someone in your area that would be willing to run the stock for you.


----------



## CanadaJeff (Jul 8, 2008)

Ahhh, my suspicions are confirmed! I'm glad I asked. This is one of those things I need to learn as a woodworker. To make sure that safety comes first over the excitement of the project.

I will not try this!!!

So would anyone have some alternatives, perhaps hand sawing (however I'm not sure of my accuracy). Perhaps a circular saw and a jig? a jig saw? a router? I guess what it comes down to is that all other alternatives I come up with while they may work, I don't think they would be accurate and the aesthetics of the project may suffer.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd leave it well alone even if I could figure out how you might want to do it.Alistair


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Once again. Find you someone with a bandsaw. The only safe way to resaw a board


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I hear a bow saw is really good for resawing short length's of stock… the thing is, it needs to be sharp.


----------

